# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Colofonium Allergie - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Colofonium*
Colofonium bestaat uit een mengsel van harsen. Het wordt gebruikt in veel verschillende producten, variërend van de krant tot aan vuurwerk en vloerbedekking. Als u bij contact met colofonium last krijgt van eczeem of andere allergische klachten dient u alle producten waarin colofonium gebruikt wordt te vermijden.

*Oorsprong van colofonium
*
Colofonium komt voor in de harsen en zaagsel van de dennenboom, sparrenboom en andere coniferen. Het is een mengsel van verschillende zuurhoudende harsen. Het hoofdbestanddeel is abiëtinezuur.

*Functies van colofonium*

Colofonium of bestanddelen daarvan komen in veel producten voor:
- gebruiksproducten, zoals papier en karton, pleisters, postzegellijm, isolatieband, insectenkleefstrips, 
plakband, lijm, kauwgom, poetsmiddelen, shampoo, ontharingscrème, cosmetica, kerstbomen en vuurwerk
- industriële producten, zoals drukinkt, rubber, vloerbedekking, verf, soldeersel, vloerwas, meubelwas, autowas, 
koelvloeistof, medische crèmes en tandheelkundige producten
- als antislip in sportartikelen, onder andere in tennisrackets, golfstokken, bowlingballen, handschoenen,
en dansschoenen.

*Allergie voor colofonium*

De klachten die men van colofonium krijgt als men een allergie heeft, zijn afhankelijk van het gebruikte product, maar vaak is er sprake van roodheid en pukkeltjes of blaasjes op de plaats van contact, samengaand met jeuk. Later kan de huid gaan schilferen en dikker worden. Het is ook mogelijk eczeem in het gezicht te krijgen doordat de stof verdampt en neerslaat in het gezicht. In zeldzame gevallen kan colofonium galbulten en zelfs astma veroorzaken, maar dit komt vrijwel alleen voor in de industrie.

De enige oplossing als u een colofonium-allergie heeft, is het vermijden van producten met colofonium erin. Dit kan echter lastig zijn, omdat niet op alle producten vermeld wordt of er colofonium in aanwezig is. Een uitzondering is cosmetica, hiervan moet altijd op de verpakking aangegeven worden wat de ingrediënten zijn.

Mensen met een allergie voor colofonium reageren ook vaak op soortgelijke stoffen, zoals terpentijn, houtteren, perubalsem, parfum, storax, geurstoffen, abitol en alpha-pineen, en kunnen deze dus ook beter vermijden.
*
Tips voor het omgaan met een allergie voor colofonium*

* Lees goed de verpakkingen van mogelijk colofonium-bevattende producten, en let daarbij ook op de 
Engelse termen (colophony, rosin).
* Gebruik katoenen verbandhandschoenen bij bijvoorbeeld het lezen van de krant.
* Als u niet zeker weet of een nieuw product colofonium bevat, smeer dan twee keer per dag een beetje in uw 
elleboogholte. Als er na 14 dagen nog geen reactie is opgetreden in de vorm van roodheid of jeuk, is het product 
waarschijnlijk veilig voor u te gebruiken.
* Zet met kerstboom geen echte kerstboom, maar een kunstkerstboom in huis.
* Gebruik zelfklevende postzegels in plaats van de postzegels die gelikt moeten worden.
* Onthaar uw lichaam met gewone scheermesjes, die geen toegevoegde crèmes bevatten.
* Gebruik hypoallergene make-up, bijv. van Green People, of laat eens permanente make-up aanbrengen.
* Bij twijfel of er colofonium in een product zit, kunt u altijd de fabrikant raadplegen.

_Bron: www.allergieplatform.nl_

----------

